# Covered in Cockatiels!



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

So I'm baby sitting 5 little baby cockatiels, all about a month and a half old, while my Manager, who breeds them, is on vacation!! They're so noisy!! ALWAYS crying! But they're just SO sweet and snuggly!! I might be keeping one as a companion for Moose, he's so fascinated by them, but we'll see!!

There is a White-Faced Pied I call Domino, 2 White-Faced Cinnamon Pieds, a standard White Face, and a Lutino!! The Lutino is the big baby of the bunch, always crying The White-Faced is the explorer, he keeps flying around and getting into trouble!! That's him perched on my glasses 

I'm pretty sure I have my mutations right, let me know if I got anyone wrong  I know I said pearl in the video, but I meant Pieds, I know I have no pearls here.


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Looks like you have your hands full. So cute!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, add them to my 5 current birds and I'm swamped lol!


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh wow, ten birds to take care of? Sounds like your hands are very very full! They are all very cute, especially the Cinnamon Pieds and Domino!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wowwwwwww lol cuter than cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww you are so lucky, they are all so cute


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are all adorable. lucky you.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That would be a handful! I thought 3 babies crying was bad. :lol:

Ahh.. they're too cute though.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

where those babies hand fed? the crying is called "static crying" they do it when they are hungry and want fed 

and at a month - month and half they're not weaned yet


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What cute little babies! I say you keep them all.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

They are so adorable.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, they're being hand-fed, that's why I'm babysitting them. My manager/their breeder is on vacation, so I'm feeding them for her. I work at a pet shop and I hand-feed and raise baby birds for a living lol. Been doing it for... 5 years now?  Believe it or not, the video was taken 15 minutes after being fed a gut-load haha. They just cry and cry until they fall asleep, then they wake up and cry some more!


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Jenny said:


> I work at a pet shop and I hand-feed and raise baby birds for a living lol. Been doing it for... 5 years now?


I want your job!!!! ... yours is my dream job  I am lucky though.. I do accounts and stuff and I can bring my babies to work when Im hand feeding.. my bosses are great...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww, that must be fun, bringing your birds to work!! Mine would just freak out if I brought them to the shop - we have so many birds lol!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You've got a bunch of cute babies there!  I love the static baby cry.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww I love how that little white and grey just sits there and doesn't move 
you must have the best job in the world your so lucky x


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, looks like work, but still fun! They are adorable!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, what a racket!!! I hope you fed all those hungry little beaks!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh yes, they eat twice a day and wake me nice and early looking for more food  They eat at 9 am, but start making tentative whistles around 7-7:30... then start with the static cries at 8am... And they get to stay in my bedroom so no one else in the house has to hear it!

Tiels are such good little eaters and such a breeze to hand-feed... but the noise!! They cry more than any other species I've worked with, and I've worked with anything from large Macaws to Parrotlets!


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh oh... oh!:excitedespite of the noises they make, they're so cute and cuddling!:lol:
Now I'm speechless.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

ChocoNoir said:


> Oh oh... oh!:excitedespite of the noises they make, they're so cute and cuddling!:lol:
> Now I'm speechless.


:rofl: they are good at making you speechless.

I'd love to handfeed again, anyone that's handfeeding at the moment is making me oh so jealous. :blush:


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

And I thought hand-raising just one was bad... my family complained about the static cry so it was always a race to get the formula fixed before the crying really got louder! What a wonderful job you have... I envy you!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What cute babies they all are


----------

